# Honest Opinion on my Website



## chrissy1 (Nov 23, 2010)

Please give me your honest opinion on my new website. I am constantly making improvements to make my site better.  Any advice or tips would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you.

raysofcolorado.com


----------



## carebear (Nov 23, 2010)

Honest opinion.
(glad you've come clean about owning the site rather than pretending to be a satisfied customer.  honesty is a good policy.)

OK.  Just to get you started...

the photos are amateurish and stretched out of proportion. especially on your home page.  either make a good first impression or don't expect people to click on.
speaking of clicking on, I don't like having to look for a link to click to find products (I hate "intro" front pages) - waste of a click, IMO
the labels don't look very professional, and looked kinda warped
the text is too crowded - separate out the ingredients into a separate paragraph
in your gift sets writeups, put a space between words and opening parens
again in gift sets, the "1-" on everything is unnecessary.
your lotion listing doesn't have the ingredients


----------



## Renesoap (Nov 24, 2010)

It took me a second to realize what you were selling on your site.  You might want to consider making your header a little more soap related.

Nice picture though!
Rene


----------



## chrissy1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Thank you, I appreciate your advice.  I will work on cleaning everything up.


----------



## BakingNana (Nov 24, 2010)

Guess copyrighting the text on my homepage didn't mean much.  Glad you liked it enough to use it for your own site.


----------



## chrissy1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Everything on my site is changing tomorrow, sorry for any offense.  Still learning


----------



## carebear (Nov 24, 2010)

son? daughter?
neighbor's kid?
nephew? niece?

c'mon.  just learning is no excuse.


----------



## chrissy1 (Nov 24, 2010)

It was a stupid mistake which I deeply regret, everything has been changed.  I apologize to anyone I offended.  No excuse.  I hope I can still have a working relationship with forum members.


----------



## BakingNana (Nov 24, 2010)

I appreciate you owning up.  May I say to you, and to anyone out there who is contemplating going into business or has recently begun a business...the E-Word....ETHICS.  Nothing, but nothing, good will come to you if you take short-cuts in your business.   Conduct yourself and your business in an honest and above-board manner and you WILL reap the rewards.  And it never hurts to have an attorney's advice if you're unsure of something.  It could save you a world of hurt.  

Do I make mistakes?  Of course I do....read the forum!  But I intend to run my business and my life in a manner that let's my conscience live in peace.


----------



## Deda (Nov 24, 2010)

BakingNana, I know EXACTLY what you mean about ethics.

Last night I found that someone had taken my used a copy service and copied my entire website, pics and everything, into their own domain.  They didn't even change the links, so everything reverted back to my site if a user attempted to login, place an item in the cart, use the contact button or read my blog.

I contacted the host in the Holland and asked them contact the domain owner.  She contacted me this morning and apologized, she's since replaced my content with her own.  

It really makes you feel a little invaded.


----------



## BakingNana (Nov 24, 2010)

Deda said:
			
		

> BakingNana, I know EXACTLY what you mean about ethics.
> 
> Last night I found that someone had taken my used a copy service and copied my entire website, pics and everything, into their own domain.  They didn't even change the links, so everything reverted back to my site if a user attempted to login, place an item in the cart, use the contact button or read my blog.
> 
> ...



WOW!  That's just scary.  How'd you like to purchase from a person like that?  Who knows what's in their product or how they were handled.  Glad that nightmare is over for you.


----------



## chrissy1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Just want to thank BakingNana and everyone else for getting me back a positive track to business success.  I hope to have a good honest relationship with everyone from the Soap Making Forum


----------



## tlaborn (Nov 26, 2010)

The fact that you own up too it is Great! As long as you learned from it and won't do it again! Youre learning and you just started it takes lessons like this to learn from it and make your business better and stronger!


----------

